# Instacake Upgrade Failed



## TuesdaysChild (May 8, 2007)

I purchased a Maxtor Quickview 400gb drive and Instacake CD (through the mail) to upgrade my 649080. I tried doing the upgrade twice this morning. I make it to screen 3 and get this error:

/dev/hdc: no such device or address 
Restore failed: unable to open destination device for writing. 
Cannot Continue -- processing aborted

I disconnected all drives except the CD Rom. Had the jumpers set to slave on the CD ROM and Master on the new drive.

The portion of the IDE cable that is used to connect the CD ROM to the new HD is very short, only 2½". Since I had such a small area to work in, I had to have the new drive set at an angle on it's side. Could this have anything to do with why processing failed? If not, any suggestions as to what the problem could be?

Just in case it matters, my computer is running Windows xp with a Pentium 4 processor.


----------



## sparky01gt (Mar 12, 2007)

if you only have two drives hooked up, then one should be hda and one should be hdb i believe. looks like its trying to install to a 3rd drive (hdc). its been awhile since i installed instantcake, but isn't there a menu where it asks which drive to install on?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

The CDROM should be the first drive on the primary channel
The target drive should be the first drive on the secondary channel hence HDC
if you are using 2 drives it would be HDC and HDD for two instant cake targets


----------



## TuesdaysChild (May 8, 2007)

No. It only asked if I wanted to install 1 or 2 drives and if the version of instacake was the correct one for the tivo I would be installing it on.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I know you spent your bucks on instant cake but I recommend http://www.mfslive.org/ because it will allow you to transfer all your current stuff to your new drive. Here is the guide for generating the command line http://www.mfslive.org/cgen.php


----------



## TuesdaysChild (May 8, 2007)

this is how I did the connection, the top one,: http://mfslive.org/setupcomputer.htm blue to motherboard, grey to CDROM, Black to new drive, Is that wrong? I realize this site is for mfs but it's the only site I could fine that showed any tipe of connection.

If I don't have any luck with instacake, I'll try mfs. I don't have a lot of knowledge about the workings of the computer so I figured Instacake would give me the least amount of trouble.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I think the reason for TuesdaysChild getting Instant Cake is there may be some problems with the original software InstantCake or MFS Tools?

I do not have or used Instant Cake and I am not sure if I can help much with IC, IC depends on scripts so carefully review the selections IC gives you when it boots.

OK, here's the scoop on your drive setup assuming your drives jumpers are set for *C*able *S*elect
EIDE cable connected to the first controller:
- *hda Black* connector --> this is your hard drive
- *hdb Gray* connector --> this is your cdrom

EIDE cable connected to the second controller:
- *hdc Black* connector --> Where Instant cake is looking for your drive. 
- *hdd Gray* connector


----------



## TuesdaysChild (May 8, 2007)

Thanks HomeUser, I guess this is my problem then. I have one IDE cable in my computer. It goes from the motherboard to the CDROM to the DVD/RW. The hard drive in my computer is connected with a serial ata cable. MFSLive shows a serial ATA for use with a series 3 http://www.mfslive.org/setupcomputer.htm (third picture down) Can I use this cable even though I have a series 2?

I found this serial ata to ide converter. would this work for me? http://sewelldirect.com/SerialATAtoIDEConverter.asp


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

TuesdaysChild said:


> Thanks HomeUser, I guess this is my problem then. I have one IDE cable in my computer. It goes from the motherboard to the CDROM to the DVD/RW. The hard drive in my computer is connected with a serial ata cable. MFSLive shows a serial ATA for use with a series 3 http://www.mfslive.org/setupcomputer.htm (third picture down) Can I use this cable even though I have a series 2?
> 
> I found this serial ata to ide converter. would this work for me? http://sewelldirect.com/SerialATAtoIDEConverter.asp


You could use the SATA to IDE converter or even an external USB drive I am not sure how the drive will show up or if Instant Cake will support them.

In the instructions for Instant Cake there might be a way to force it to use /dev/hda for the destination drive.

Another option is use the MFSLive CD which I know has support for both USB and SATA drives.
Use your Windows SATA drive to hold the Instant Cake TiVo backup image. From Windows copy the Instant Cake backup image file from the CD to the Windows hard drive. Save the image file in an easy to find directory like C:\TiVo.

Shutdown and reconfigure with the 500G drive connected to the EIDE cable like you had. Boot the MFSLive Cd then at the command prompt mount the Windows (SATA) drive with the commands
mkdir /mnt/cdrive
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/cdrive
Restore the IC image to the 500G EIDE drive.
restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/TiVo/imagefilename.bak /dev/hda


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

TuesdaysChild said:


> Thanks HomeUser, I guess this is my problem then. I have one IDE cable in my computer.


That is definitely the problem you are having. The requirement for InstantCake is for you to have two IDE controllers and to have your CD-ROM connected as the primary slave (/dev/hdb) and your target drive to be connected as the secondary master and slave (/dev/hdc, and /dev/hdd).

Some newer versions of InstantCake have an 'advanced' mode where you can override these settings and select which device to use, however I am pretty sure that this particular version is older and does not have that function; hence the requirement which is mentioned in the product description and in the instructions.

In any case, one workaround for this is to change the drive letters by editing the program file. You will need to comfortable using VI to edit and CD to navigate around the file tree (use google for help with "vi")

Another alternative is to use the PTVbake-special script on the free LBA48 CD linked below; run PTVbake-special after booting and specify your drive letters, then swap the CD before you continue with the installation.

Lou


----------



## TuesdaysChild (May 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the help. I'm pretty sure I'm going to try the ptv-bake special. I have two questions though.

My new drive is 400gb. Is there something else I'll need to do because it's larger than the 137gb mentioned or will I be all set because I have a series 2 and am using instantcake?

Also, in the disclaimer for PTVlba48 it states "Also note that should TiVo update the software on your unit, you will need to go through the kernel replacement procedure again. If new software is downloaded, your unit will reboot and you may either not have access to all of your programming or your TiVo may not boot at all. "

Can I expect this to happen after I upgrade or is it there as a just in case?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I think the TCD649080 Dual Tuner Series2 TiVo has always had the LBA48 Kernel.

The updates from TiVo for all the Series2 Stand Alone TiVo's support LBA48 so there should be no problem with software upgrades.


----------

